# Dog Funeral



## BlueSpud (16 Jul 2007)

Our poor old boxer dog is on his last legs, and he is one of the family. We have 2 boys, 6 & 7, and we are trying to manage the situation for them as best we can.  Just wondering how others have done this in the past, i.e. where to bury the pet, cremation etc. We have started to talking to the boys about it to prepare them for it, but it is starting to get to them a bit.

All ideas welcome.


----------



## thombom (16 Jul 2007)

Well bluespud my boxer dog died on thursday really heartbroken over it. We are going to get him cremated when we get him back from the post mortem.


----------



## battyee (16 Jul 2007)

Sorry Bluespud but death comes to us all. A few years ago we laid our beloved doggie down in the most beautiful graveyard anywhere. Views overlooking the sea & Wicklow mountains at Enniskerry pet cemetry. I would love to be buried there but it has a pet's only policy. You can arrange a nice little ceremony & put up a memorial if you like. Let the kids compose their own poem about their pet & print it with a picture of the deceased. Get it laminated/weatherproofed at Reads or a printshop & fix it on the grave. After the funeral take the kids on to Powerscourt waterfall or gardens for a picnic.


----------



## BlueSpud (16 Jul 2007)

battyee said:


> Sorry Bluespud but death comes to us all. A few years ago we laid our beloved doggie down in the most beautiful graveyard anywhere. Views overlooking the sea & Wicklow mountains at Enniskerry pet cemetry. I would love to be buried there but it has a pet's only policy. You can arrange a nice little ceremony & put up a memorial if you like. Let the kids compose their own poem about their pet & print it with a picture of the deceased. Get it laminated/weatherproofed at Reads or a printshop & fix it on the grave. After the funeral take the kids on to Powerscourt waterfall or gardens for a picnic.


Sounds like what I'm looking for.  Did you mean the pet cemetary in Powerscourt or is there another on in Enniskerry.  Just phoned Powerscourt & their one is closed


----------



## joanmul (16 Jul 2007)

I think the Enniskerry one is closed too.


----------



## BlueSpud (16 Jul 2007)

Someone suggested that my local vet can tell me where the local pet cemeteries are, so I will contact them.

Thanks for the posts, much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2007)

?


----------



## battyee (17 Jul 2007)

It may be that the lovely pet cemetery in Enniskerry has been closed.It was on the way to Glencree, just outside the village & next door to a garden centre. I have not been there for a few years & it would be awful if all the lovely pet graves & headstones had been built on. Anyone know if it is still open?


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Jul 2007)

We had to have our beloved dog put to sleep last year and found it very difficult to find a resting place. There was a crematorium option (in Belfast I think) that would cremate and return him to us but we really preferred a burial. In the end, we buried him in our own garden, very deeply and well protected from foxes, etc. Have to say we never regretted it. Your vet should be a good help in the options open to you I would think?


----------



## TabithaRose (18 Jul 2007)

there is afaik a pet cematorium (?spelling) in Bray. your vet can send your dog there & the ashes are returned within 3 weeks. can't advise on pet cemetaries - sorry


sorry for your loss


----------



## miselemeas (19 Jul 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> Our poor old boxer dog is on his last legs, and he is one of the family. We have 2 boys, 6 & 7, and we are trying to manage the situation for them as best we can.  Just wondering how others have done this in the past, i.e. where to bury the pet, cremation etc. We have started to talking to the boys about it to prepare them for it, but it is starting to get to them a bit.
> 
> All ideas welcome.




You may like to log on to Irish Pet Crematoria, which has a listing of all the centres throughout the country that use their services:

[broken link removed]


----------



## olddog (20 Jul 2007)

*O/T  Re: Dog Funeral*

Does AAM attract Boxer owners more than any other type of dog owner ?

Our Boxer is 12 in a few days ( a great age for a Boxer ) and I'm glad to say isnt doing badly.

We have kept Boxers for decades. 

Its gutting when one of them dies.


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2007)

*Re: O/T  Re: Dog Funeral*



olddog said:


> Its gutting when one of them dies.


 What do you do with them once you have done that?


----------



## shootingstar (20 Jul 2007)

would u not consider burying the dog out the back garden in a nice corner with a homemade headstone etc..  this probably isnt to everyones taste of course..


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jul 2007)

He's not dead yet.


----------



## shootingstar (20 Jul 2007)

true. oops sorry.. tough decision though... my young woman at home cried when we had Brandy put to sleep. tricky situation with kids. unfortunately they have to learn/experience the ups and downs in life. 

awww good luck with it...


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2007)

What about burying the dog in a new road that is being built?
After all they do say "The 'auld dog for the hard road..."


----------



## olddog (20 Jul 2007)

*Re: O/T  Re: Dog Funeral*



Purple said:


> What do you do with them once you have done that?
> __________________
> Life is 10% what happens to you and 90% how you react to it.



Shall I react by ignoring Purple posties in the future ?


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2007)

shootingstar said:


> my young woman at home cried when we had Brandy put to sleep. tricky situation with kids. unfortunately they have to learn/experience the ups and downs in life.


 I take it that brandy was a dog?


----------



## shootingstar (20 Jul 2007)

Purple said:


> I take it that brandy was a dog?



yes purple - admittedily i could think of one or two more things to have put down in my house.


----------



## BlueSpud (25 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the input, including the funnies.  Costs about 100 to get dog cremated & about 250 for cremation & return of ashes.  Wonder how many people actually get the correct ashes?


----------



## shootingstar (25 Jul 2007)

guide dog are free for cremation..


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2007)

How much would it cost to get the dog stuffed?


----------



## Megan (4 May 2008)

shootingstar said:


> would u not consider burying the dog out the back garden in a nice corner with a homemade headstone etc..  this probably isnt to everyones taste of course..



We had to have our 12 year old collie put to sleep afew weeks ago because he had a stroke. We buried him in the back garden along side our first dog who died 12  years ago.
I have got some strange reaction from some people when I tell them We buried the dog in the garden as these people seemed to think there is some law to say you can't bury an animal in your own garden. I cannot find anything on the web re this law. Anyone any ideas on this.


----------



## iggy (5 May 2008)

battyee said:


> It may be that the lovely pet cemetery in Enniskerry has been closed.It was on the way to Glencree, just outside the village & next door to a garden centre. I have not been there for a few years & it would be awful if all the lovely pet graves & headstones had been built on. Anyone know if it is still open?


I have two dogs buried up there.It`s called Kilmolin pet cemetary, beside Kilmolin garden centre on the glencree road from Enniskerry.
Larry Doyle is the owner......a really nice gentleman who respectfully looked after my pets.


----------



## ophelia (5 May 2008)

I can think of alot better things to spend E350 on than a dog cremation and return of ashes. I grew up in the country with lots of dogs and cats dying, we just dug a hole in the bog and that was that!


----------



## And76 (5 May 2008)

Yes we got our 18yr old dog cremated and still have the ashes! You could use them to bury in the back yard rather than the dog itself or bring it to somewhere special where you walked the dog and spread them there.
Best of luck, its heartbreaking!


----------



## Soldier (7 May 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss  poor little boys. we buried our pet in the back garden next to a big treat and flowers. There very young maybe you could put a little cross up and say when they want to talk or visit him he'll be there.


----------



## ClubMan (7 May 2008)

ophelia said:


> I can think of alot better things to spend E350 on than a dog cremation and return of ashes. I grew up in the country with lots of dogs and cats dying, we just dug a hole in the bog and that was that!


I'm glad I grew up in the city with lots of living children and adults!


----------



## jackswift (7 May 2008)

I think I'll start a new business as a Pet undertaker. Isn't it amazing how easy some people part with their hard earned money.


----------



## ClubMan (8 May 2008)

jackswift said:


> I think I'll start a new business as a Pet undertaker.


I can understand why somebody would want a dog in their home but an undertaker? Sounds a bit ghoulish...


----------



## CrazyWater (8 May 2008)

A friend of mine worked in a dog crematorium for a summer while in the states. I believe it cost in excess of $200 extra to have the ashes return to you. You were told that this was because it had to be an individual cermation, urn etc. Yes you got a pile of ash for your money but it most certainly wasn't your beloved mut! Of course this only applies to that particular establishment.


----------



## ClubMan (8 May 2008)

Maybe they also sold the doggy body parts on?


----------



## CrazyWater (8 May 2008)

Well as they say: Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## jackswift (8 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I can understand why somebody would want a dog in their home but an undertaker? Sounds a bit ghoulish...


 If you saw hens you wouldn't guess eggs. The reason I said a pet undertaker was that most people on here are willing to pay to get their pets buried.


----------



## BlueSpud (23 May 2008)

For what it's worth, we got our dog cremated and had the ashes returned.  He now proudly resides in my kids bedroom in a well made casket with his name on a brass plate, beside a picture of him.  My 6 year old was mad about him and loves having him close by.  He also gets a kick out of getting the casket whenever a visitor asks about the dog.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 May 2008)

Megan to answer your question I too buried a much loved large dog in our surburban garden and was told all sorts of rubbish as to why it was illegal.   However I checked with the Dept. of the Environment, our local council and our vet all of whom were of huge help and gave me a few obvious guidelines to follow but there is no law against it.  Just use common sense as regards depth, position, etc and theres no reason why not to have your beloved bed rest in their garden.


----------



## eileen alana (26 May 2008)

I can relate with a previous poster who grew up in the countryside and dogs were just buried in the nearest hole, however, saying that my own dog did seven years ago and I was heartbroken, I buried him in the garden and set a cherry tree over the spot.  Now every spring the tree blooms around the time he died and I always recall the fond memories I had of him. I have never been able to replace him with another dog.


----------



## davfran (26 May 2008)

shootingstar said:


> true. oops sorry.. tough decision though... my young woman at home cried when we had Brandy put to sleep. tricky situation with kids. unfortunately they have to learn/experience the ups and downs in life.
> 
> awww good luck with it...



I so agree, our dog died of poisioning some years ago, long story, I knew she was dead and reversed the car so that the children would not see before school. A friend helped bury her, in our garden, I could'nt stop crying and worrying how the children would react. Turns out the children took it in their stride, I was a wreck for a long time. ups and downs


----------



## Megan (26 May 2008)

tinkerbell said:


> Megan to answer your question I too buried a much loved large dog in our surburban garden and was told all sorts of rubbish as to why it was illegal.   However I checked with the Dept. of the Environment, our local council and our vet all of whom were of huge help and gave me a few obvious guidelines to follow but there is no law against it.  Just use common sense as regards depth, position, etc and theres no reason why not to have your beloved bed rest in their garden.



Thanks tinkerbell for your reply. I feel it is nice to have them buried close by. As I said in my post my other dog is burried there also  so I feel now they are together even though they never met. They both gave us great joy during their lives - 24 years in total. I still have a small terrier  which is 9 years old and when her day is end she will join them.


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2008)

Who were the pawbearers at the funeral?


----------



## tinkerbell (27 May 2008)

No problem Megan, hope your doing ok and at least having them buried close by can help you feel they are still around.   My garden contains two beloved dogs, one cat and more goldfish and budgies than I can recall!  My dogs both lie under rose bushes and every day I'm in the garden, I can remember them running around enjoying life, being so loving and loyal - it seemed right for us to place to bury them there and I guess each person choses what meets their needs emotionally as well as practically and financially.


----------



## Emmaf (20 Jun 2008)

I'm a big pet lover and completely underatdn why you would want a funeral for your pet.  My beloved dog died recently after 15 years and we used a guy at www.petsatrest.ie - fantastic.  Provided a casket the size of the dog and we buried him in my parents garden.

Some non-pet-loving pals of mine thought we were mad, but if you have a pet you'll understand!

Emma


----------



## BlueSpud (21 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Who were the pawbearers at the funeral?


Clubman, you are just so funny, and you have such a great understanding as to when to make smart remarks.


----------

